# Buddy needs your prayers



## timberwolf (Apr 1, 2009)

Poor Buddy!!! and Poor Mary - it's heartbreaking to think of how scared she must be!!!
Sending out good thoughts and prayers to both.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Sending lots of prayers. Hope Buddy is going to be ok


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Many prayers coming from our house for Buddy and Mary. Please let them know we care and keep us posted.


----------



## BajaOklahoma (Sep 27, 2009)

Lots of prayers for them to have a long and happy time together.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts for Buddy and strength for Mary.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I will keep Buddy and Mary in my prayers. May they both have strength to get thru this latest scare. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Keeping Buddy and Mary in my thoughts and prayers. I so hope Buddy is able to spend much more time being very loved and spoiled. Get better soon Sweet Buddy!


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

Healing thoughts and prayers for Buddy and Mary (and you) from my Buddy (GBR 1912), Kyra (GBR 1913), Chance and me. We know there is an extra burden involved when take a senior into our hearts, but there are way more blessings, too.

Wasn't Buddy your first foster? He's so beautiful!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Buddy*

Buddy was actually number 2 for us. He was Allan's favorite though. I will be very heartbroken if things don't get better for him. He is such a sweet boy. He carries around a huge stuffed animal and makes little grunting noises when he greets you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

I am praying for Buddy.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

Buddy, you are in my prayers sweetheart.


----------



## Bud Man Bell (Feb 25, 2007)

Praying for a quick recovery for sweet Buddy.
Bonnie&Buddy


----------



## ELI&BAILEY'S MOM (Dec 18, 2008)

I am praying for a speedy recovery for Buddy.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thank you are for the prayers and good thoughts for Buddy and MAry. I have not heard anymore news yet, but I'll update this post as soon as I hear anything. Keep praying. Thank you.

Terra


----------



## BCsMom (Apr 20, 2008)

Prayers for Buddy and Mary. Poor baby.


----------



## wicamnca (Oct 12, 2008)

Sending positive thoughts for Buddy and Mary.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm sending hopeful and warm thoughts Buddy's way. He sounds like a real sweetie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Buddy*

Praying for Buddy!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Sending healing thought and prayers for Buddy's recovery.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Buddy sounds like such a sweetheart and I love his picture.

Mary is so special for being able to take a senior into her heart - especially just after losing one. 

Buddy and Mary will be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Lots of prayers being said for Buddy!


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

*Update on buddy*

Hey everyone!

I got an update on Buddy today. He is home from the vets. Apparently this was his second rectal prolapse. His first was in 2009. They said if he can recover from this, we can be cautiously optimistic that he will live a long and happy life. He'll be on a low intestinal residue diet for the rest of his life. No more kibble for him, ever. 

I sent an email asking how long they thought his recovery would take. I'll update again when I have more information. Thank you for all your love and support for Buddy.

Terra


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Sending many prayers for dear Buddy. Poor baby! And his poor mom.


----------



## goldenpups2 (Aug 5, 2010)

*We understand*

Poor Mary, we understand, just yesterday we had to have our nine year old goldengirl put to sleep. She had bone cancer and was in so much pain, sending thoughts and warm hugs. It is so hard.


----------



## Allan's Girl (Apr 16, 2009)

*More to report on buddy*

I just received more information on Buddy. 

It's going to take at least a couple of weeks to figure out what is happening and to fine tune his diet. Right now, they are giving him stool softeners, etc so that he continues to have a very loose, almost watery stool. They don't want any strain on his bowel at all. On the other hand they don't want any uncontrolled diarrhea, either. Mary has always been super conscientious about quality food, usually feeding a combination of human food and kibble, so cooking for Buddy is something she can do with her eyes closed. 

It seems to be a wait and see situation at this point. Please continue praying for Buddy and Mary. I love you all. Thanks.

Terra


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll be happy to keep Buddy and Mary in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

What a wonderful, hopeful report. Sounds like Buddy ended up with exactly where he needed to be (amazing how that works out sometimes!) Prayers continuing for both Buddy and Mary.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Allan's Girl*

Allan's Girl

So glad Buddy is home from the vets and that he will make a full recovery!!


----------

